# ARISTO sale



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

did not see this posted











G SCALE TOY TRAINS

[/b]CLOSING SALE



Get An Additional 40% OFF Of Your [/b]
Entire Order[/b](revolutions are excluded from this sale)
G Gauge Only

Use Coupon Code: 1935[/b]
To Receive Your Discount At Checkout. 
[/b]Get It Now Because It Won't Last For Long**[/b]


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Just placed an order. Pretty slim pick'ns 
Greg R.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

That was kinda weird. I figured there would be a closing down sale, but I just checked. 2 days ago the C-16s were $289 on sale from $499. Now the listing is updated to $499 and with the 1935 code the final price is $299. So no real change in price. Still its a good price for what I think are the last and finest rendition of the old Delton C-16. I think this really will be the end of this beautiful old 1:24 model. I just had to buy one last one, Pacific Slope yes I have my original hand painted Pacific Slope paint sample from 1999, but never had the Aristo version. These are a neat model and far far better than their Delton origins. 

Anyway, as you note, couldn't find a lot to choose from. 

David.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I got a few items. MBTA PCC (2), eggliner (SWMBO wanted it) and a SS Crossover. I have ridden the MBTA PCC's since I was knee hight to a grasshopper. 
LAO


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

My understanding is 40 off msrp plus 40 again on final order I just got a case of fa motors for $30 each So the c-16 would be 40 off the $499 plus 40 off that . Final price would be $180 

Mike


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Just went to Aristo the msrp is $650 so 40 off is $499 plus an additional 40final price is $234 
Mike


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike 
better go back to school your math stinks 
Dick


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

ok $299


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

the point is it is not $50 more then before People are not counting the extra 40 off at check out 
Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike M on 04 Oct 2013 06:40 PM 
My understanding is 40 off msrp plus 40 again on final order I just got a case of fa motors for $30 each So the c-16 would be 40 off the $499 plus 40 off that . Final price would be $180 

Mike 



There arent two discounts..only one.
I just tried it on the Aristo site..(for the C-16)

Price is $499, enter the code, final price is $299..and that's it.
there is no other discount at checkout..

Scot


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And if you understand the real Polkspeak, you'll know there wasn't an issue of fixing the checkout....there was the issue of changing all the pricing back to MSRP before the checkout worked. 
You all didn't know that? 
TOC


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Dave, give it a rest mate. I have no doubt at the truth of your statement, I figured that also, but really who cares. Smashing them when they're in business and now doing the same when they're closing. Forget it mate. Just let em sell off their stuff, old or new, who gives a rats. 
No disrespect to your other attributes, but this is all a sad tale, just let them finish it their way. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Check before you speak...


If you put it in the basket it showed the MSRP then the discounted price which was about 40% off...

Then you put in the code at checkout and got another 40% off of the discounted price...

and many things were already marked down and on sale even before that...


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went back... and now the MSRP is not even listed... just the actual selling price...

with discount 2 bay hoppers are like $34

not a bad deal...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 04 Oct 2013 09:25 PM 
Come on Dave, give it a rest mate. I have no doubt at the truth of your statement, I figured that also, but really who cares. Smashing them when they're in business and now doing the same when they're closing. Forget it mate. Just let em sell off their stuff, old or new, who gives a rats. 
No disrespect to your other attributes, but this is all a sad tale, just let them finish it their way. 

Thanks mate, 
David. 
You know it probably isn't finished. We'll wait and see. I never said it was a bad thing....just that folks should understand the Polkspeak.
I personally can't wait to hear what's in the next container.
What are all these folks going to do with their warranty batteries they have to buy new chargers to use....and will the new batteries for the new chargers still be provided via Navin....so, they're selling off everything....after Navin's e-mail committing to doing Aristo repairs through 2014... and if everything means parts, too....what happens now?
Oh, yeah, we let them finish it their way.
Just questions, just questions.
So many questions.
TOC


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

All I know is the track and few buildings I bought were already on sale AND then I got the 40% off. I thought it was a good deal. The brass track ends up about what I was paying for used stuff and having to mess with cleaning, fixing, etc. so I'm good.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just how things are when businesses close - zero support from there on. Thats it, people know that. Maybe if someone else takes it over these is future help, but they'll do things their way too, so who knows. 
I have no problem selling off stuff at what ever price they can sell stuff for. It will also be interesting to see whats in the next container, but I dont really care if its 2012 or 2011 product, they'll just flog it for what the market will take. The Delton stuff was all I was interested in, and really any of the new run C-16s from 2008 onward are good, doesn't matter which year they were actually made and not paid for. 

Thanks Dave, 
David.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 04 Oct 2013 08:31 PM 
And if you understand the real Polkspeak, you'll know there wasn't an issue of fixing the checkout....there was the issue of changing all the pricing back to MSRP before the checkout worked. 
You all didn't know that? 
TOC 

Dave 
You reallly need to check your facts before you post. The 40% is off their WWW discounted price which is shown at checkout. For example say you desire their PCC Trolly. They list the MSRP as $399. Their WWW price is $249 and the price is you use the code during checkout is $150.


I find it really sad that Aristocraft is going out of Business. Lewis did a lot for this hobby and Aristocraft will trully be missed.

Stan


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So there is another container somewhere?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 05 Oct 2013 08:08 AM 
So there is another container somewhere? 
I talked with Navin and the next container will include the USB adapters and I don't know what else.









ART21309C ART21309C 0-4-0 SWITCHER ATSF W/CABOOSE $192.00 x 2
*$384.00*







ART21301C ART21301C 0-4-0 SWITCHER PRR (BLK) W/CABOOSE $192.00 x 2
*$384.00*


The above is from my invoice.

I believe the MSRP on the 0-4-0's was $320. My UP 0-4-0's were selling for $192.00 each. These 0-4-0's cost me $115.00 each. A couple of 
CRE55465 Elite Dual Voltage "Switching" Power Supplies were on sale (I think from a MSRP of $199.00) for $109.99 and ended up costing me $65.99 each. Cut it anyway you like but it ends up (on these items - for my wallet) a sale off of sale prices. My Aristo smoke fluid was not on sale so I ONLY got 40% off. Big deal!

I don't know where this hatred for all things Aristo-Craft comes from but it is the reason many of us have abandoned MLS.

Facts are facts. The rest is ignorance or intentional BS. So what if everything from Aristo-Craft does not turn out to be accurate? As buyers we have a right to buy or not to buy - but not to tell them how to run their business. 

If for any reason they change their prices, it is their company and changing prices is one of the things businesses have a right to do. It is the customer's job to decide what they are willing or not willing to pay for something.


Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait a minute, three weeks ago back before I won the Ebay 0-4-0, I looked at ACs site and they were ON SALE for $165 with caboose, now they are $192??? 

Something is rotten in Denmark


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Oct 2013 09:38 AM 
Wait a minute, three weeks ago back before I won the Ebay 0-4-0, I looked at ACs site and they were ON SALE for $165 with caboose, now they are $192??? 

Something is rotten in Denmark 

No its just that some people do not follow instructions on how to get the sale price. The 40% off sale price is only shown when you enter the code at checkout before you actually submit the order. 
Indeed they ended the previous sale for $165. The new price with the new sale is 40% of $192 for a final price of about $115 which is well below the previous sale. 

If you read Jerry's post on page 2 you see how it works.

Since the sale is only valid for stock on hand I suspect some of the popular items will sell out rather quickly.

Stan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are making this way too difficult. Just take the "Your Price" when you are looking at an item and multiply it by .60 Thats it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm with you Paul. I simple single step function on a calculator does it for me! 

But Honestly... I'm less concerned with price.. 
I want the parts on hand to continue modeling in this great scale and outdoor hobby!! 

Fewer parts means more work ... more time scratch building what I want... 

Enjoy Your Hobby Guys!!!!! Lest we all become builders of card stock models again... 

......Dirk


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By StanleyAmes on 05 Oct 2013 10:19 AM 


No its just that some people do not follow instructions on how to get the sale price. The 40% off sale price is only shown when you enter the code at checkout before you actually submit the order. 


Stan






That isnt it..
everyone understands the code just fine..
the confusing bit is, what is the "starting price" *before* you enter the code? is it MSRP? or a price that is already discounted from MSRP?
For some items, this question has not been clear..

Earlier in this thread Mike M said:


Posted By Mike M on 04 Oct 2013 06:40 PM 
My understanding is 40 off msrp plus 40 again on final order I just got a case of fa motors for $30 each So the c-16 would be 40 off the $499 plus 40 off that . Final price would be $180 

Mike 


He thought the MSRP was $499 for the C-16, and then:
1. you would get 40% off of that as the "starting price" on the webpage, before the code.
2. You would then enter the code at checkout to get *another* 40% off, and the final price would be $180.

I then went to the Aristo site and confirmed that is not correct:


Posted By Scottychaos on 04 Oct 2013 08:17 PM 


There arent two discounts..only one.
I just tried it on the Aristo site..(for the C-16)

Price is $499, enter the code, final price is $299..and that's it.
there is no other discount at checkout..

Scot 

The starting price on the website, before the code, is $499.
you then enter the code, get *one* 40% discount, and the final price is $299, and you are done.

So the question is..What is the $499 price? Is it MSRP? or discounted from MSRP?
we dont know..

Some thought the price was lower than $499 on the Aristo site a week or so ago,
then the page went down, and when it came back up, the price of the C-16 had reverted to the MSRP of $499.
I have no idea if that is true or not..I dont know what the C-16 price was on the website was last week..
and I dont know if the $499 is the MSRP, or discounted from the MSRP..

And I dont really care!  Im not buying one anyway..
but that has been a source of confusion in this thread about prices..
all of that is why people have been confused about some specific prices..

We *do* know there is only one discount..with the 1935 code.
that part is clear..
the question is: Is the starting price before the code MSRP or not?
For some items, it's clear it is not MSRP, and its clear the "starting price before the code" is lower than MSRP..
but no one has been sure for the C-16 in particular..

Hope that clears it up! (but it probably wont! 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty so my initial observation was correct. The discount price of $165 was indeed redacted to the new higher price before they offered the new discount. The end result being a "40% off" price right back where it was three weeks ago?


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 05 Oct 2013 11:44 AM 
The starting price on the website, before the code, is $499.
you then enter the code, get *one* 40% discount, and the final price is $299, and you are done.

So the question is..What is the $499 price? Is it MSRP? or discounted from MSRP?
we dont know..

Some thought the price was lower than $499 on the Aristo site a week or so ago,
then the page went down, and when it came back up, the price of the C-16 had reverted to the MSRP of $499.
I have no idea if that is true or not..I dont know what the C-16 price was on the website was last week..
and I dont know if the $499 is the MSRP, or discounted from the MSRP..

And I dont really care!  Im not buying one anyway..
but that has been a source of confusion in this thread about prices..
all of that is why people have been confused about some specific prices..

We *do* know there is only one discount..with the 1935 code.
that part is clear..
the question is: Is the starting price before the code MSRP or not?
For some items, it's clear it is not MSRP, and its clear the "starting price before the code" is lower than MSRP..
but no one has been sure for the C-16 in particular..

Hope that clears it up! (but it probably wont! 

Scot

Scot

Perhaps we are making this a who lot more confusing then it is.

For the C-16 it is perhaps best to look at their WWW site

http://www.aristocraft.com/ART80202..._4254.html

This page states that the

MSRP: $649.99
Your Savings: $150.00
Your Price:
$499.99

The MSRP for this item is the price they expect a normal non discount Hobby shop would sell the item for. The "Your Price" is the normal price Aristocraft has been selling the item for when no sale is being held. For the current sale at checkout they will take off an additional 40% from what they refer to as "Your Price" so the actual price you pay for the C-16 will be $299.99 whick is lower then I have ever seen the C-16 ever selling for.

While I am a 1:20.3 modeler, I purchased some SS turnouts and parts as the price at checkout was lower then I have seen before and I decided to stock up at these prices.

Hope that helps clear it up.

Stan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By David Fletcher on 04 Oct 2013 05:09 PM 
That was kinda weird. I figured there would be a closing down sale, but I just checked. 2 days ago the C-16s were $289 on sale from $499. Now the listing is updated to $499 and with the 1935 code the final price is $299. So no real change in price. Still its a good price for what I think are the last and finest rendition of the old Delton C-16. I think this really will be the end of this beautiful old 1:24 model. I just had to buy one last one, Pacific Slope yes I have my original hand painted Pacific Slope paint sample from 1999, but never had the Aristo version. These are a neat model and far far better than their Delton origins. 

Anyway, as you note, couldn't find a lot to choose from. 

David. 
So, for all the commentary on 299 being the lowest he's ever seen the C-16 go for.... and we all know, they yanked down all pricing while the "checkout" didn't work.
With your wonderful discount you're ten bucks more now than then.
Doesn't matter to me, as I ain't gonna buy one anyway.
Just an observation.
TOC


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05 Oct 2013 12:42 PM 
Scotty so my initial observation was correct. The discount price of $165 was indeed redacted to the new higher price before they offered the new discount. The end result being a "40% off" price right back where it was three weeks ago? 





Yes and No..

You are probably correct that the price on the Aristo page went from $165 a few weeks ago, to $192 now.
But you are incorrect that the current final sale price is "right back where it was three weeks ago?"
because Stanley is correct about:

Posted By StanleyAmes on 05 Oct 2013 10:19 AM 
Indeed they ended the previous sale for $165. The new price with the new sale is 40% of $192 for a final price of about $115 which is well below the previous sale. 

Stan





So yes, the "starting price" went up..
but the final selling price, with the 40% discount, at $115, is still lower than the sale price of $165 few weeks ago..

I dont see any problem with that..
Aristo is under no obligation to offer a sale on a sale..

No matter how you slice it, the current prices seem better than they have been in recent times,
regardless of the issue of whether the prices went back up or not..

(except for the C16 it seems!  that's still an outlier..)

but as other have said..None of this really matters! 
It just comes down to: "If you like the final price, buy it..if you dont, then dont.."

Scot


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry McColgan1st Class Member


Actually the above is incorrect. It should say LIFE MEMBER.

I've paid both LIFE MEMBERSHIP DUES and even paid for a MLS booth at an ECLSTS.

Life Membership means I have a PAID RIGHT to come and go as I please for the rest of my life - not as suits those who have no voice in the operations of MLS.

*Read the rules you agreed to when you joined MLS: *

NO UNLAWFUL OR PROHIBITED USE[/b]As a condition of your use of the myLargescale.com Web Site, you warrant to myLargescale.com that you will not use the myLargescale.com Web Site for any purpose that is unlawful or prohibited by these terms, conditions, and notices. *You may not use the myLargescale.com Web Site in any manner which could *damage, disable, overburden, or impair the myLargescale.com Web Site or* interfere with any other party's use and enjoyment of the myLargescale.com Web Site.* You may not obtain or attempt to obtain any materials or information through any means not intentionally made available or provided for through the myLargescale.com Web Sites.


Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Behave yourselves "gentlemen"... you know who you are.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not that hard - its simply 'your price' with the discount applied. I've bought some stuff - the Victorian Station and the PCC trolley, no problem with how it all works. 
The C-16 is $299 after discounts. I did buy one earlier for $289 from the site before the discount of announced. 

Doesn't matter. If you like the stuff, go for it. If you're unsure of the price, you can go through the checkout right up to the point of giving payment details and you'll know what you have to pay, including shipping - choose your shipping options wisely - they can add huge cost especially on overseas. The USPS option is the cheapest. The C-16 price, last week (better) or this week (still good) is still a good buy. I've always liked the Delton styles. 

David.


----------

